# Midsummer Scream Halloween Convention-Long Beach, CA



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I will be there tomorrow.. unfortunately not making it to the after party on the Queen Mary though. Never been to Midsummer so I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

So, Paint It Black and I just got back Sunday from the convention. Had a great time, over 200 vendors, Elvira and Captain Spaulding were there(among many others), the Hall of Shadows mini haunt section, classes, screenings. 

I did have a fangirl moment, when I spotted Mr. Chicken, yes OUR Mr. Chicken, Jasper. He was so sweet, recognized our Forum names
right off the bat, gave us hugs.

Thought I would post a few pics here~







Mr. Chicken & me.






my unofficial official photo






costume ball actor






ball attendees






one of the props at the con






lifesized prop


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

more pics~






Addams Family photo op






Cassandra Peterson






one of the vendor booths






I love the decayed pumpkin


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I would love to see your pics, Teresa.Macabre, if you wouldn't mind posting!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

So fun to meet forum folks in person! Thanks for saying hi!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

I am going to revive this thread as we are quickly approaching the 2018 Midsummer Scream Halloween Convention-Long Beach, CA and there have been some interesting guests and panels just announced:

Cassandra Peterson (Elvira)
Kimberly Brown (Halloweentown)
Hocus Pocus 25th Anniversary panel with David Kirschner & Mick Garris (writers) Tony Gardner (Makup & Effects) John Debney (Composer) and Thora Birch ("Dani")

https://midsummerscream.org/2018-panels-presentations-2/

Anyone else attending this two-day event?


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I will be attending again this year but we are unfortunately only going to be there Saturday this year. Looking forward to it though!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I will be there for the weekend.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll have my Mr. Chicken's Prop Shop booth again this year. Looking forward to seeing some of you there!


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm traveling 2400 miles to be there for a third year in a row


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

I will be there Saturday as well, and its my first time so I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Hallowtim (Sep 20, 2017)

Just got back. There was some amazingly talented vendors there. All around a great event. They might outgrow that space real soon.


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks, but I did not have a good experience. There was no parking and it took me over 1 1/2 hours to find a parking space (and I am from LA and have never had such an experience), and then over another hour in line to get inside. 

I was expecting much more.....lots of booths selling masks, makeup, t-shirts, DVDs, and junk, but very few selling items related to building and designing your own Halloween experience (lights, projectors, etc.). The hall of Shadows was great, but the lines were extremely long, it was too hot, and you had to pay extra for many of them. 

I didn't see much you couldn't buy on Amazon or at a Spirit Halloween store. I was expecting much more related to Halloween Experiences, and less on creating your own costume. 

Also, I couldn't get into the 2 sessions I tried to attend due to overcrowding. I would say this 'convention' has already outgrown its' space. For me it was not worth the time or $$$. My take is Halloween lovers like it, b/c you can get a taste of Halloween and check out several Halloween experiences early, and all under one roof.


----------



## Hallowtim (Sep 20, 2017)

I was warned to show early so parking and exhibit hall traffic wasn’t bad. It’s definitly not for home haunters but the Halloween spirit was there and there are some very talented mask and costume makers there too.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Just got done watching Adam The Woos vlog on it.....ZR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ojWt1U_Wo

Haven't watched this one yet but here's Justin Scarred's vlog:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlFlM4eietg


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

My friend sweetmidnight was there vending


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Hallowtim said:


> Just got back. There was some amazingly talented vendors there. All around a great event. They might outgrow that space real soon.


I totally agree! I had a spooky great time! The vendors are so talented and I have to say that, late into Day 2, a lot of merchandise was sold.

I go down for the weekend and stay in a local hotel. I make it a Halloween Holiday weekend! It is a great break! Also, compared to San Diego Comic Con (I love attending that, too), this is a much for manageable event.

Can't wait until next year!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

This car was on display at Midsummer Scream 2018. It really drew a car. The woman who owns it, Shawna, said that the most of the components were custom made and yes, she does drive it!



























View attachment 555425








Now, THAT car is dedication!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Midsummer Scream 2018 had a fantastic Hocus Pocus panel with writer/producer,David Kirschner, screenwriter Mick Garris, Thora "Dani" Birch and composer John Debney. The panel was presented to a capacity crowd in the main ballroom and the attendees were delighted when a Sanderson Sisters musical act opened with "I Put A Spell on You."

There were some great stories and insight to this Halloween favourite film. It was a great panel and one not-to-be-missed!

The wonderful people at Inside The Magic posted the entire panel on youtube!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qivpSZ7ksfk


----------

